# Snowboard Bindings... Flow?



## TraceNL (Dec 14, 2014)

So I've been thinking about the "Flow" quickstrap bindings.. what's the opinions on performance? I've heard a lot about how much quicker they are but I don't want to feel loose going down the mountain! Haha. Opinions.. Thanks guys!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 15, 2014)

I know a lot of people (good riders) who love flows. Fast and comfortable. Flow makes a wide range of models including some very high end, high performance bindings.  I'm personally not a big fan. I like to tweak and adjust throughout the day to get a very tight fit. Flows aren't well suited to that. There are some hybrid style bindings (k2 cinch, etc) that combine the rear entry feature of Flows with more traditional ratcheting toe and ankle straps. Lots of options out there. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## TraceNL (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks dude.  I'm interested in trying them out.  Just want to look around and make sure they aren't sturdy or durable.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2014)

TraceNL said:


> Thanks dude.  I'm interested in trying them out.  Just want to look around and make sure they aren't sturdy or durable.



Assuming you meant "are"....
Yes, they are.  My wife has been riding Flows since 1998.  She rides ~30 day/year. She has them on her resort board and also on her splitboard.  She's gone through a few pairs but that's only because she's handed them down to other people.  I think all-in-all she's owned ~6 pairs and I think 5 of them are still in circulation and going strong with various people.  
Bring your boots with you to the shop if you are looking at Flows.  Because of the way they work and adjust it's important to size them properly and to confirm that they fit well together.

One downside:  Because they don't fold down easily like regular bindings, they can be a PIA to fit in bags, racks, etc.  But that's pretty minor.


----------



## TraceNL (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh yeah my mistake (are).  Thanks, that's good to here.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 16, 2014)

DONT LIKE THEM.... my   .02


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 16, 2014)

planb420 said:


> DONT LIKE THEM.... my   .02



+1. If you wany a "easy entry" binfing, the k2 cinch works much better. When you fold down the highback to exit/enter, the straps lift up slightly as well. This alows you to easily get in the binding, but still have a tight fit on your foot. I see lots of people haveing to slam there foot into the flows way to hard to jam it in far enough, and they are still not super happy.


----------



## Mullen (Dec 16, 2014)

I've tried them and am not a fan.  Pain in the arse to get on right in deep snow....and I never could get the good tight feel that I was looking for.  Real quick and easy if you are just riding groomers right off the lift though.


----------



## TraceNL (Dec 17, 2014)

Can the highbacks of the k2 cinch fold down to fit into a board bag or no?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a pair...  Was carving a REALLY hard turn...  And my foot pulled out..

I never used them again...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 17, 2014)

TraceNL said:


> Can the highbacks of the k2 cinch fold down to fit into a board bag or no?



Yes.


----------

